# Grilled Chicken Thighs



## Ross in Ventura (Sep 16, 2015)

Four chicken thighs seasoned with Dizzy Pig Raging River Rub, Chipotle Rub, Hungarian pink salt, and pepper.











On the Grill Grates @400* for a total time of 25 minutes.











Served with Black eyed Peas and Bacon, and leftover Spinach pie. Very tasty.

Thanks for look-in!

Ross


----------



## CStanford (Sep 16, 2015)

Little too charred for my particular taste but I bet they were still yummy.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 16, 2015)

Lookin' good, Ross!  Gosh...I haven't had black eyed peas in years - I remember liking them, though.  I might have to revisit that side dish - especially with bacon.


----------

